# Found Free Woodworking Tv Channel on Net



## BigJohn (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey. I found a web site today with a lot of free tv channels you can watch. One of them is called WoodWorksTV. I have watched about 2 hours and it is all woodworking. Marquetry, cabinetmaking, joinery, etc. It is here: http://myeasytv.com
I found it under the educational tab. Just thought I would share my find. Enjoy!!


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

Looks like a good site. I could not get the WoodTv to play though. But National Geographic and TLC sure did. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brad (Sep 17, 2007)

I could not get WoodTV to play either?????


----------



## pappy (Oct 10, 2007)

It didnt work for me in Firefox, but on Internet Explorer it works just fine. Not all site developers are as good as Martin


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I watch WoodTv almost everyday at work (at lunch time of course!). If I have my headphones on, my co-workers know not to disturb me. It's a fun channel to watch. I do sometimes have trouble with the audio but other than that - no problems. There is a wonderful variety of channels to watch and there's no way to see them all. I've stuck with the educational channels mostly - but the comedy channels are always good for a good laugh.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

This is really slick. With todays computer video cards and the "video out" jack, this site could be a poor-man's entertainment network! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## shaun (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh great! now I'm never going to leave the computer. Seriously this is pretty sweet, thanks BigJohn


----------



## brad (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks "pappy", I guess I'll be forced to use Mr. Gates browser in this case.


----------



## Splinters (Dec 12, 2006)

If you go to the problems link on the home page http://myeasytv.com they provide a fix to watch this on Firefox. I just loaded it on my computer and it works great in FireFox… tks for the link..


----------



## pappy (Oct 10, 2007)

I haven't looked at the problems link Splinters posted, but I notice I can watch in on Firefox at home no problem, just not at work for some reason.


----------



## rockom (Oct 20, 2007)

This is great!

By the way, I have a pluggin loaded in Firefox that allows me to load pages in an IE tab. myeasytv works fine using this method.

-Rocko


----------



## cckeele (Oct 19, 2007)

Nope. Even with the Firefox fix it doesnt play for me. Explorer neither.


----------



## pappy (Oct 10, 2007)

Also need to make sure your Windows Media Player is up to date, and the appropriate browser plugins for WMP and QT are installed.


----------

